# Showing Rocky Mountain Horses



## Mocha (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm in desperate need for some advice. :?

I have a 5 year old unregistered rocky mountain mare, and we've been to our first show in June. She is still very green, so we only shown in Halter and showmanship classes. It was a open fun-show, so there wasn't a worry on proper show attire. Which is where I am stuck. I see a lot of Rockies (in pictures only) with gaited horse halters, a few in arabian halters, and some in crazy hybrid-looking halters. What kind of halter should I use on her? Should I show her in a gaited horse halter? Bridle? Like this: Show Halter
I also really like the look of this western style one: Silver Show Halter

I was also wondering, should she stand square or parked out? Most RMH are just slightly parked out, so I was thinking about doing that. 

Thanks!


----------

